

Ask HN: Backdoors everywhere? - EFruit

Does the innumerable places that backdoors could be hiding scare anyone else?
- Compilers[1]
- Networking appliance firmware
- Operating systems
- Security-critical software (I&#x27;m looking at YOU, OpenSSL and OpenSSH)<p>Something else that is rather disturbing is the fact that each and every one of those could lead to the others<p>Malicious software updates through network appliances and bugged compilers are the less-thought-about two of that list, and they&#x27;re all the more frightening.<p>A few have been caught in Sendmail[2], IRC servers[3] (no big surprises there), FTPds[4], the Linux kernel[5], etc.<p>How many (if any) does HN think slipped through the cracks?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Backdoor_%28computing%29#Reflections_on_Trusting_Trust
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.securityfocus.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;1113
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lwn.net&#x2F;Articles&#x2F;392201&#x2F;
[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iss.net&#x2F;security_center&#x2F;reference&#x2F;vuln&#x2F;FTP_ProFTPD_Backdoor.htm
[5] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.securityfocus.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;7388
======
willholloway
I think that we may discover the same thing humans discovered in Battlestar
Galactica, no networked computer is safe.

